# BOL wind storm



## RoadRash (Sep 29, 2010)

Well neighbors tree came down during the storm took out my shed missed BOL by inches..........Tree sits on property line both neighbors pointing fingers at each other, no land survey???? $1200 to have done, I let them know to figure it out and get back to me Monday All I want is shed replaced I will cut tree n keep as fire wood,unless I have to go to court then I will want everything in shed replaced tree cut up and expenses covered, I have good neighbors Iwill see if they step up to plate?


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

Do you have homeowners insurance?

In all my years of dealing with this type of situation, the responsibility always falls on the inc. co. for the property where the tree made it's final resting place. In one case a tree was growing on the line. Adjuster came out and found that the tree was 90% on property A (the one he represented) and 10% on property B. The tree had fallen on property B. It didn't matter where the tree started. It's where it is laying. They consider it an act of nature and not negligence on the homeowners part. Property B paid the bill for cleaning it up.

I don't know about other states or provinces but in Pa, if it's in your yard it's your problem. The tree owners taking responsibility would be the neighborly thing to do but before you take it to court you might want to look at your laws regarding this type of situation.


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

Well that sucks like a hoover vacuum. I hope you get it resolved quickly. I fear with the hurricane that insurance companies are going to be working overtime to avoid paying anyone for anything. I have been screwed by former insurance companies before and know that they will go to lengths to hold in to every single penny they can.


----------



## kejmack (May 17, 2011)

Take a lot of pictures of the damage. Keep a log and record every time you talk to the neighbors and every time you talk to an insurance company. Document everything.


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

Sentry18 said:


> I fear with the hurricane that insurance companies are going to be working overtime to avoid paying anyone for anything.


No need to fear. It's already started.

I cleaned up a fir tree today. It had uprooted, fell on the customers drop line and tore it out of the wall along with the flashing and tore off some shingles. The lady was on the phone with the adjuster while I was there and telling him what I was doing. She came out when I was finished. It turns out that she told them I was running the tree through the chipper as they were speaking. Their response: "We can only pay for getting the tree off the property, not for chipping it."  In other words; once the tree is off the lawn and on the street, they aren't paying anything.

I have to break down the bill into two parts.

Part 1- Remove tree from lawn area.

Part 2- Chip brush and haul away debris.

Insurance companies :gaah: :brickwall:


----------



## Jason (Jul 25, 2009)

Good lord. That's a shame, Roadrash. It'll be a PITA but your house is ok and nobody got hurt. It certainly woud be neighborly of the other person to step up to the plate but it seems like ther's less and less people worried abiut what's righ any more. There is sometimes a distinct difference between right and legal.

Joe, what the heck was the insurance company expecting you to do with the tree to get rid of it? If they'd left it in the street or whatever there would surely be legal consequences from the municipality. I don't see how chipping it isn't getting it off the property. This kind of mumbo jumbo is exactly what's wrong with this country any more.


----------



## Startingout-Blair (Aug 28, 2012)

UncleJoe said:


> No need to fear. It's already started.
> 
> I cleaned up a fir tree today. It had uprooted, fell on the customers drop line and tore it out of the wall along with the flashing and tore off some shingles. The lady was on the phone with the adjuster while I was there and telling him what I was doing. She came out when I was finished. It turns out that she told them I was running the tree through the chipper as they were speaking. Their response: "We can only pay for getting the tree off the property, not for chipping it."  In other words; once the tree is off the lawn and on the street, they aren't paying anything.
> 
> ...


Just stick the tree further down the road. They won't know who it belonged to...just kidding! Lol


----------



## Friknnewguy (Jun 30, 2012)

Good luck RR. Around here my neighbors couldn't cut the mustard with a Ginsu . Every year I spend money having their trees trimmed back off of my property . Once the guy behind me actually yelled at me cuz I tossed a stick that fell from his tree into his yard, yeah you can bet that a lively conversation followed . Last October my last remaining tree fell from the freak October snow storm , was glad to see it go. BTW , 2 of my 3 neighbors are renters and really don't put any effort into the upkeep of their properties or trees.


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

Jason said:


> This kind of mumbo jumbo is exactly what's wrong with this country any more.





Startingout-Blair said:


> Just stick the tree further down the road. They won't know who it belonged to...just kidding! Lol


I have ways to go around stupid people.


----------



## Startingout-Blair (Aug 28, 2012)

UncleJoe said:


> I have ways to go around stupid people.


So that's why you been avoiding me UncleJoe! Now I see! Lmao!!!


----------



## Hooch (Jul 22, 2011)

hay!! free firewood!! whoo hooo!! bust out the chainsaw n buck that puppy up! even if you dont have a wood stove or fireplace...backyard campfires 
oh duh...you already said that...sry..I focased on downed tree n thought FIREWOOD!! haa...


----------



## RoadRash (Sep 29, 2010)

Free fire wood and some exericse , why let my blood boil over this everyone is ok ..... Story of my life hopefully get the shed replaced if not build a better one!!! I called my Ins comp here in Canada I am told the tree is property of tree owners resonsibility after some conversation I also found out the ins company will want an updated Land Survey here its about $1200.


----------



## RoadRash (Sep 29, 2010)

Ok so cleaning out shed I'm out some 25yr old power tools that where garage sale bought, a couple of chairs to patio set , some plumbing stuff n paintin crap gas containers couple of bookcases .
Come the spring I get a new shed YA maybe build a wood as neighbour is a general contractor and can put thru as a job! 
I will also get a bunch of free firewood YA 
Bonus part we are all still good neighbours YA 

Worked out well


----------

